# Who annoys you the most?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Internet Trolls:*









*PUAs:*









*Feminists:*









*MRAs:*





*Atheists:*









*Fundamentalist Christians:*









*Liberals:*









*Fedora wearing neckbeards:*


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Open Carry Activists:*









*Libertarians: *









*Republicans:*









*Democrats:*









*Arnie:*


----------



## naguala (Jan 4, 2013)

for me it is PUAs+trolls.
but trolls can sometimes be funny while PUAs are always pathetics.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Whatever these things are.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Pill popping junkies


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Internet trolls, and people who feel self-righteous and superior because of their beliefs, and arnie.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Plot twist! They're all the same.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Liberals and feminists.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Russian trolls, Swedish Feminists, Finnish drunks.

Well, actually Swedish Feminists don't annoy me that much. They're kind of funny.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The hardcore atheists are more annoying to me now then the hardcore Christians, I suppose because I expect better from them and also because they act like they're up themselves where as fundamentalist Christians are just obsessed with their beliefs.

Other than that there is a long list of behaviour that annoys me. Many people on this forum have annoyed me on occasion, including you Arnie.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The hardcore atheists are more annoying to me now then the hardcore Christians, I suppose because I expect better from them and also because they act like they're up themselves where as fundamentalist Christians are just obsessed with their beliefs.


This!! It's so obnoxious hearing them blather on about how all religious people are apparently stupid (and how being an atheist automatically = smart) and seeing them refuse to capitalize "God" because it's oh-so-cool to be contrary. :yawn


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

tbyrfan said:


> This!! It's so obnoxious hearing them blather on about how all religious people are apparently stupid (and how being an atheist automatically = smart) and seeing them refuse to capitalize "God" because it's oh-so-cool to be contrary. :yawn


"God" shouldn't always be capitalized, it's not always a name. It would be grammatically incorrect to capitalize it in many uses, such as "Which god do you believe in?" If you capitalized that it would be wrong.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

**** I clicked on 'atheism' when I mean to click on 'fundamentalist Christians'


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Well obviously Republicans are the most harmful insofar as they actually have power.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Shameful said:


> "God" shouldn't always be capitalized, it's not always a name. It would be grammatically incorrect to capitalize it in many uses, such as "Which god do you believe in?" If you capitalized that it would be wrong.


You know what I mean - when it is a name.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

People who are too far left or too far right. 

That covers most of the other options...


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I choose fundamental Christians and hardcore Atheists as well. They both bash people to no end, shove their beliefs down everyone's throat every chance they get. It's nauseating for the rest of us. Personal beliefs are just that-personal. To each their own, live and let live.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

People who post endless threads, on partisan subjects, with links to stupid articles from lame sites....

Obama this, Obama that, Dems this, Dems that, without even bothering to intelligently discuss a subject.

Just endless threads to feed their ego, and gain attention.... uke


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> This!! It's so obnoxious hearing them blather on about how all religious people are apparently stupid (and how being an atheist automatically = smart)


Oh crap this describes me perfectly :um. Except for the automatically smart part - I believe that's only true if you were religious before and you became an Atheist despite your religious family, friends and environment.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

/b annoys me. 

/pol for the win


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> People who are too far left or too far right.
> 
> That covers most of the other options...


Any extreme. I don't dislike any of those groups, but the portion of members that are extreme are annoying, including any group I identify with.

Here's the most annoying type of person though, the members of any of those groups that will reject a person based off of being part of any of the other groups. Plenty of that around here.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

I think PUTAs annoy me the most ,


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

...


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Half of these options I rarely come across IRL.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Arrogant, narcissistic, and reasonably intelligent people who are drawn to negativity and feed off of it. I have less empathy for them than those who act immature but don't know better.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

I gotta admit I have republicans more than I do democrats , cause they're well both the end of the same stick , but you gotta admit , those republicans they suck


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Internet Trolls
Social Justice Warriors
Radical Feminists
Rude Athiests
Rude religious people
Bigots
Know it alls

A lot of people annoy me, it's why I hide in my room all day unless i'm forced to go out.


----------



## saturnblue (Nov 1, 2014)

Why are libertarians so low?
They're definitely toward the top of the list for me.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

saturnblue said:


> Why are libertarians so low?
> They're definitely toward the top of the list for me.


Who? The no government Libertarians or the let me smoke my pot in peace libertarians?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The hardcore atheists are more annoying to me now then the hardcore Christians, I suppose because I expect better from them and also because they act like they're up themselves where as fundamentalist Christians are just obsessed with their beliefs.
> 
> Other than that there is a long list of behaviour that annoys me. Many people on this forum have annoyed me on occasion, including you Arnie.


 there was a dude on Facebook who posted in all caps... "say it loud say it proud I'm an athiest and I'm proud!"

I was like dude my eyes just went deaf...

Lol


----------



## saturnblue (Nov 1, 2014)

arnie said:


> Who? The no government Libertarians or the let me smoke my pot in peace libertarians?


The no government libertarians I suppose. I've encountered some so extreme they oppose net neutrality. None of them support universal health care, which I can't agree with. Almost all of them seem to be opposed to gun control. They believe in serving private interests to such a huge extent that they seem to be opposed to any kind of corporate regulation no matter how common sense it is (minimum wage for example).


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> People who are too far left or too far right.
> 
> That covers most of the other options...


 This. The far leaning left wingers are actually very similar to really conservative folks. Both like to push their ideas down other people's throats.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

People who are passionately hateful, often coupled with making unreasonable claims, assertions or demands.
I miss the time when it seemed black/white and only "that other lot" was capable of that, but the more you discuss things and the more you learn about different views and groupings, the more you realise that those attitudes exist everywhere.

You can be unrelenting in your political views and still be a moderate. I think too many forget that. And I think the group mentality that sometimes arises in various communities too easily becomes a competition to be the most hardcore believer, and exclusionary of moderates, rather than being a competition to be the most reasonable.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

Republicans.

They f the world.

At least feminist r trying. And atheist choose, what did politics do? I don't like Dems but Reps are WORST. Despise that.

If Chrisitians are most hated, then I'm more convinced there is a God. Because that just makes sense to me...


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

AmandaMarie87 said:


> This. The far leaning left wingers are actually very similar to really conservative folks. Both like to push their ideas down other people's throats.


This! :yes


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

MRA's, Feminists, Athiests... other... I dunno, they're all pretty annoying x___x


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

religious people and non religious people no I'm messing the people I like are on an individual basis


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I find the majority of them to be equally as annoying as the next.

Though I find it quite sad that Fundamentalist Christians have the most votes. They may be annoying, but nowhere near more annoying than plenty of the others listed.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Jesus Christ


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

the user monotonous annoys me the most


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I can't stand people who are so set in their political affiliation that under NO circumstances would they ever consider changing their vote, even if the opposition party better suits their needs and beliefs. They will also attack every single aspect of the oppositions policies to the point of hypocrisy.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Obama


----------

